# Pan Fried Vermillion Snapper with Mardi Gras Butter Cream Sauce



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2022)

I have posted this before. It is Lent so that means seafood on Fridays in South Louisana. Cousin called me up,"Hey, got snapper pulled out of the freezer at the station. Mardi Gras tonight?"
I said. "Hell Yeah!"

This dish comes from Rockefeller's Restaurant in Ponchatoula, La.;  Purple, Green, and Yellow are the colors of Mardi Gras.







First season the fish with lemon pepper and cajun seasoning, fry the fish in olive oil and butter. Remove to sheet pan to keep warm in 250*F oven.





Then the red onion (the purple) and shrimp










Add the mushrooms, sweet yellow corn (the Yellow), english peas (the green), and homemade sriracha sauce.






Next is lemon zest, white wine and lemon juice. Reduce by half volume..then add the heavy cream.






Then finish with butter...






The Plate: On fine China at the firehouse....served over fettuccine pasta.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 18, 2022)

That has to be outstanding !!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2022)

jaxgatorz said:


> That has to be outstanding !!


Thanks jaxgatorz! It's really good! Great thing is there is a seafood market right next door to the firehouse.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 18, 2022)

OH MYYYYYY...  man does that ever look good...  

can you tell us a little more about the home made sriracha sauce ?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> can you tell us a little more about the home made sriracha sauce ?


Recipe I use...
https://www.seriouseats.com/sriracha-recipe-from-scratch

I now use an airlock from a local home brewing store. And I catch some CO2 from a 2 liter soda bottle to blanket the top of the jar to flush out the oxygen. This keeps the mold in check. I did not make any last year due to Ida wiping out my garden. So this stuff is from 2 years ago...vintage...and really great batch. That was the last of it in the pot tonight.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks fantastic and the flavor has to be off the charts!


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 19, 2022)

Great looking chow.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 19, 2022)

IDS, Looks delicious, I would love a plate !


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 19, 2022)

That looks and sounds so good!  Thanks for sharing Kieth.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks great , I could set down to a large plate of that flavorful fish for sure.

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2022)

FANTASTIC!!!!!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 19, 2022)

looks delicious, would definitely belly up to that


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow Keith, that looks astonishing. Simply gorgeous my friend and once again a fntastic tribute to the guys at the firehouse. Well done sir.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Mar 19, 2022)

Darn Keith. You sure know how to make a great looking meal!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic and the flavor has to be off the charts!





one eyed jack said:


> Great looking chow.





crazymoon said:


> IDS, Looks delicious, I would love a plate !





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That looks and sounds so good!  Thanks for sharing Kieth.





DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great , I could set down to a large plate of that flavorful fish for sure.
> 
> David





SmokinAl said:


> FANTASTIC!!!!!
> Al





smokerjim said:


> looks delicious, would definitely belly up to that





tx smoker said:


> Wow Keith, that looks astonishing. Simply gorgeous my friend and once again a fntastic tribute to the guys at the firehouse. Well done sir.
> 
> Robert





Steve H said:


> Darn Keith. You sure know how to make a great looking meal!



Thanks Fellas... the guys at the firehouse really enjoyed it. I consider it a win/win as they bought the ingredients, I get to cook it...LOL! 
We'll be going through all the fish and seafood in the freezers during lent. Got to make room for the summer fishing season!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2022)

OMG---Fish & Shrimp in Butter---Freaking Awesome!!
Love it, Inda!
Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG---Fish & Shrimp in Butter---Freaking Awesome!!
> Love it, Inda!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


AND CREAM!!! LOL!! Thanks Bear!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2022)

Phenomenal man!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 19, 2022)

Keith, 
That is a big ol plate full of deliciousness. 
Where does the line start? 

Stu


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow Keith, that is one righteous cook, I'd be all over that dish, nice work! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Mar 19, 2022)

WOW that looks SO GOOD!  Great work!


----------

